
Elon Musk explains the camera inside Tesla's Model 3 - dwighttk
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/5/18296501/tesla-internal-camera-rear-view-mirror-autonomous-ridesharing-service-driverless
======
java-man
I wonder if there should be a way to permanently disable the camera via
hardware switch.

Similarly, there should be a way to disable any kind of autonomous driving via
hardware switch. in other words, it should be technically impossible to
control the car via software once the switch is engaged.

I know, CAN bus devices are all controlled by the software, but these two
subsystems must be isolated with something like an RS-232 link and a very
conservative protocol between them.

~~~
justtopost
There are some can hacking hardware than can do it, but easiwr just to find
and disconnect said device, perhaps even phonehome ability. I know I did in my
car equipped with OnStar.

~~~
java-man
This may not be doable with Tesla. I don't have schematics to prove it, but I
think these systems are too coupled to each other, there is no way to disable.

Which means there will _always_ be a way to hack into the system remotely and
drive a high value target into oncoming traffic, for example.

------
dwighttk
tldr: Elon Musk is still claiming his current vehicles are capable of level 5
autonomy pending a software update and regulatory approval. That camera is for
an autonomous taxi service.

